# colson front axle removal



## rickyd (Mar 18, 2015)

A Colson I'm working on has a front coaster brake, also has no dropouts, and I want to take wheel off I can probably muscle it out but don't want to chance damaging fork. If I double nut one side to attempt moving axle over to facilitate removal could I damage internals? I assumed jamb nuts that hold bearings in hub have torque on them. Loosen them before trying to move axle? Any thoughts? Rick


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 19, 2015)

Here's a pic of the axle, courtesy sm2501:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=301564320219






You can see there's a circlip on it. Been a whole since I've had one in hand, but I think that clip sits in a groove. I'm pretty sure that, the shoulder, and the other stuff inside will prevent enough movement of the axle in the hub to release it from the fork ends.


----------

